# Pushy Parent...



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

What an asshole.


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

That would have been my father if I was into skateboarding instead of baseball/football. We don't speak to each other much since I turned 18.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Dick move. I don't think it was as malicious as it looks. He probably thought he was going to help his kid learn to take a fall on a huge half pipe, but failed at parenting instead.


Now, if you've ever skated a half pipe you have either wanted to do the same thing to a friend who was scared to drop in or people have wanted to do it to you when you were scared of dropping in. Only difference is that it wasn't your dad pushing you.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Tatanka Head said:


> Dick move. I don't think it was as malicious as it looks. He probably thought he was going to help his kid learn to take a fall on a huge half pipe, but failed at parenting instead.
> 
> 
> Now, if you've ever skated a half pipe you have either wanted to do the same thing to a friend who was scared to drop in or people have wanted to do it to you when you were scared of dropping in. Only difference is that it wasn't your dad pushing you.


I dunno. It seems to me he was trying to coax the kid into trying and he wanted nothing to do with it. Got frustrated, started to walk away but succumbed to the urge and booted him, then sulked away down the stairs like a 6 year old would do.


----------



## ListenUp (Mar 23, 2014)

Pretty sure it's not called a half pipe. I think they're called vert ramps


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

ListenUp said:


> Pretty sure it's not called a half pipe. I think they're called vert ramps


I'm pretty sure they are the same fucking thing. I know the vert can be confusing, but it is still a half-pipe.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

There's pushy and actually fucking pushing. God..... What an asshole.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Animals>people.

That's all I can say about this without my head exploding.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

What a prick!!!!!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

That's how I taught my wife....


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

That's pretty much how I learned to Snowboard.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

why don't guys like this ever do this shit in front of guys like me.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

The Deacon said:


> why don't guys like this ever do this shit in front of guys like me.


...God's way of keeping you out of jail???? :dunno:


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

The Deacon said:


> why don't guys like this ever do this shit in front of guys like me.


Evil is often not stupid.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

The Deacon said:


> why don't guys like this ever do this shit in front of guys like me.


Cause guys like that are the ones that are busy tellin everyone how much of a great father they are when there's people watchin!!!!!


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

I would have beaten my dad with my skateboard if he did that to me.


----------



## pennyring (Mar 18, 2014)

Where's the crying smilie? God that makes me so sad.


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

dick move, but the fall really isnt that bad. at least the kid knows it doesnt hurt, just knows his dad is a cunt.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

The fall turned out okay, but if he'd caught a toe he might've ended up head first and with a broken neck!!!!! 

When that kid gives his old man a coffee in his Greatest Dad In The World Cup for fathers day, I hope he spits in it first!!!!! And puts some laxatives in for good measure too!!!!!


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

EatRideSleep said:


> Animals>people.
> 
> That's all I can say about this without my head exploding.


Don't some animals eat their young?


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

BoardWalk said:


> Don't some animals eat their young?


Yeah, but people eat all animals!!!!!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

BoardWalk said:


> Don't some animals eat their young?


Infanticide, kidnapping, cannibalism, rape, necrophilia, sodomia... whatever crulety you can imagine, it's found in other animal behaviour as well (among them are some species considered as "high developed" and cute like for example otters, penguins, ducks, lions, dolphins, chimpanse)


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

neni said:


> Infanticide, kidnapping, cannibalism, rape, necrophilia, sodomia... whatever crulety you can imagine, it's found in other animal behaviour as well (among them are some species considered as "high developed" and cute like for example otters, penguins, ducks, lions, dolphins, chimpanse)


We do it and post it on youtube though. That makes a different kind of special.  

Maybe this guy saw an animal special where the momma bird kicked the baby out of the nest to make him fly?


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

neni said:


> Infanticide, kidnapping, cannibalism, rape, necrophilia, sodomia... whatever crulety you can imagine, it's found in other animal behaviour as well (among them are some species considered as "high developed" and cute like for example otters, penguins, ducks, lions, dolphins, chimpanse)


Kinda makes Sea World a pretty creepy place to visit then!!!!!


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

f00bar said:


> We do it and post it on youtube though. That makes a different kind of special.


Animals do it and then we post it on youtube. Definitely makes us some kind of special.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

BoardWalk said:


> Don't some animals eat their young?


Yep. Often it's for reasons of reproductive strategy (males eating young prompt females to become fertile sooner than had they been nursing/rearing), eliminating inferior offspring (ill, weak, etc), or if the female has too little strength/resources to care for all the young (she'll consume the inferior ones as they'd be considered a food source for her). In the case of inferior offspring, consumption eliminates the decay of body in the nest/cave/wherever thus doesn't attract predators. Ya know, since they don't bury bodies. (For some reason I think elephants do however?)

I've seen mares neglect newborn foals - kick them at nursing attempts, ignore, etc. Never have seen a mare try to kill a foal but know others who have. In all those cases there was a reason; either the foal's or mare's health was extremely compromised. 


In any event, animals always have a reason that seems to be more natural. Not like this cowardly dick who clearly should not have children, but a therapist.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

to be fair - baby animals ARE delicious...


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

ShredLife said:


> to be fair - baby animals ARE delicious...


Only once the fur is removed!!!!!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Argo said:


> That's how I taught my wife....


your wife skates vert?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

ThredJack said:


> I would have beaten my dad with my skateboard if he did that to me.


i've smacked strangers with the board for less when i was younger... if it was my dad tho i probably would have kicked him squa' in the nuts


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

ShredLife said:


> your wife skates vert?


Not since the "lessons"!!!!!


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

Mizu Kuma said:


> The fall turned out okay, but if he'd caught a toe he might've ended up head first and with a broken neck!!!!!
> 
> When that kid gives his old man a coffee in his Greatest Dad In The World Cup for fathers day, I hope he spits in it first!!!!! And puts some laxatives in for good measure too!!!!!


no bad idea, no laxatives... nobody ever wins when laxatives are involved. :dizzy: 

on a side note... My dad used to shoot hockey pucks at my head as a kid when i played goalie... i think i turned out okay hahaha... i do agree that pushing your kid off the half pipe is a little overkill... 

but as a parent i think everyone has some questionable moments... I can think of numerous moments where my parents "messed up"


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

I did have Rat Poison in there first, but you can get a lot more mileage out of Laxatives!!!!!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

andrewdod said:


> no bad idea, no laxatives... nobody ever wins when laxatives are involved. :dizzy:
> 
> on a side note... My dad used to shoot hockey pucks at my head as a kid when i played goalie... i think i turned out okay hahaha... i do agree that pushing your kid off the half pipe is a little overkill...
> 
> but as a parent i think everyone has some questionable moments... I can think of numerous moments where my parents "messed up"


I agree, everyone has their moments. But the way he just walks off in complete disdain and lack of remorse or concern that really bugs me. He doesn't even look over to see how he landed, just sulks.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

tradnwaves4snow said:


> dick move, but the fall really isnt that bad. at least the kid knows it doesnt hurt, just knows his dad is a cunt.


I'm pretty sure you can hear the kid crying and saying ow.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

f00bar said:


> I agree, everyone has their moments. But the way he just walks off in complete disdain and lack of remorse or concern that really bugs me. He doesn't even look over to see how he landed, just sulks.


agreed, most of the times when my parents messed up they knew it right away and tried to help the situation.



Mizu Kuma said:


> I did have Rat Poison in there first, but you can get a lot more mileage out of Laxatives!!!!!


you ever seen a bathroom after that prank? not a place you wanna go into and do your business... Everyone loses lol.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

andrewdod said:


> you ever seen a bathroom after that prank? not a place you wanna go into and do your business... Everyone loses lol.


I forgot to add that you always make sure the bathroom is "occupied" first!!!!!


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

Mizu Kuma said:


> I forgot to add that you always make sure the bathroom is "occupied" first!!!!!


now that is a win. :thumbsup:


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> I'm pretty sure you can hear the kid crying and saying ow.


kids cry and say ow when they think somethings going to hurt. ive seen kids take way bigger spills and shrug them off. i think youre forgetting how unbreakable kids are


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

<----

I have a 4, 9, and 11 year old. I don't think I've forgotten.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I don't think it's necessarily the point that the kid says ouch, kids like adults know what to expect if they do something, if they fall and it hurts then it hurts, but it is very different when you CHOOSE to do something, and you are pushed and don't have a choice...

This kid was shoved of an 8' or 10' vert while not expecting to be pushed, and the "parent" showed nothing but contempt in doing this... That is what is wrong, if the child had gone off himself and fallen, the resulting ouch would probably of been the same, it is not that that upset me...!!!

You say that your dad fired hockey pucks at you, but you where expecting them and wearing the right equipment, my stepson goes over jumps and falls regularly while snowboarding, but i wouldn't shove him over a jump, that would be wrong, encouragement is one thing, doing that on purpose is another completely...


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

tradnwaves4snow said:


> kids cry and say ow when they think somethings going to hurt. ive seen kids take way bigger spills and shrug them off. i think youre forgetting how unbreakable kids are


Maybe Kid Push Vert should be in the next X Games then????? :blink:


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

tradnwaves4snow said:


> kids cry and say ow when they think somethings going to hurt. ive seen kids take way bigger spills and shrug them off. i think youre forgetting how unbreakable kids are


I think you're forgetting that his father just kicked him in the back into a half pipe. :blink:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

kids today are like these feeble little worms, all they can do is flap their damn flappy birds. that kid will probably grow up to be president


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Yeah when I was 5, I was wranglin rhinos for fun!!!!!

When I wasn't workin in the asbestos mine that is!!!!!


----------



## tannersdad (Jan 9, 2013)

I just heard about this on the national news. It seems the video has reached enough views that now the Dad is in trouble.. :yahoo:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Probe targets Fla. dad in skateboard ramp incident


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

it is florida, they may just string dear old dad from that very ramp deck


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

That kid is really gonna get it now when Dad comes home.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

If he goes before a Judge, I'll have a wager on him cryin more than his son did on the ramp!!!!!


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Florida? Pffft. The father is going to use the Stand Your Ground law and nothing will happen. 

Florida has a track record of having the dumbest dwellers. I would never raise my kid there.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Tatanka Head said:


> Florida? Pffft. The father is going to use the Stand Your Ground law and nothing will happen.
> 
> Florida has a track record of having the dumbest dwellers. I would never raise my kid there.


Stoud your ground law applies to someone threatening you, your family, or your property.

He's just trying to teach the kid how to skate and sometimes you need a push.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

That was sarcasm. 

Florida still sucks as a state.


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

Tatanka Head said:


> Florida? Pffft. The father is going to use the Stand Your Ground law and nothing will happen.
> 
> Florida has a track record of having the dumbest dwellers. I would never raise my kid there.


I wouldn't be at all surprised if he tried that. Would it work, likely no. At least I'd hope not, I've seen stranger.


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

hardasacatshead said:


> I think you're forgetting that his father just kicked him in the back into a half pipe. :blink:



:blink: okay while i dont condone what the bloke did i think alot of you are over reacting to this video and probably not many of you have used a vert ramp before.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

tradnwaves4snow said:


> :blink: okay while i dont condone what the bloke did i think alot of you are over reacting to this video and probably not many of you have used a vert ramp before.


Right. If I came up behind you while you were scoping your drop-in and put my foot in your back, you don't think you'd get up wanting to fight?

I'm surprised your comment didn't break the internet.... you've certainly posted the dumbest statement I've ever read on this board.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

tradnwaves4snow said:


> :blink: okay while i dont condone what the bloke did i think alot of you are over reacting to this video and probably not many of you have used a vert ramp before.


So in order to use a vert ramp properly, it requires you to push a small infant off the coping!!!!!

Got it!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

lol i'll just let it rest. too many angry parents it seems with limited knowledge.


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> I'm surprised your comment didn't break the internet.... you've certainly posted the dumbest statement I've ever read on this board.


whats so dumb about saying you are over reacting to this footage?


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

Mizu Kuma said:


> So in order to use a vert ramp properly, it requires you to push a small infant off the coping!!!!!
> 
> Got it!!!!! :thumbsup:


ok i couldnt let it rest this is too fun. a vert ramp is just a giant slippery slide. i bet the kid loved it.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

I've skated since I was that kid's size, I'm not a parent, that has no bearing on the fact that what he did was not ok and would never be considered ok by anyone with half a brain. That's it, that's all.


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

tradnwaves4snow said:


> i dont condone what the bloke did


i just think many of you are over reacting to this video. the kid was fine and its more than likely the mother that was filming this.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

It wasn't. It was another young kid at the skate park filming it and he only made it public because he thought it was so wrong. Try clicking the link posted earlier where they interview the kid, the skate park operator and other parents who run around that park with their kids. 

You've clearly got different boundaries for what's considered acceptable parenting. I'm ok with a kid getting a smack on the ass for doing something wrong. It doesn't hurt them, it just gives them enough of a fright to remember that what they just did was not right. But you can't kick your kid in the back, ever. If I saw that I'd have given him a fucking mouthful.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Well, at least now I know who to leave off the babysitting list...


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

f00bar said:


> Well, at least now I know who to leave off the babysitting list...


I have no problem with tradnwaves4snow babysitting for Sneaky, they would have so much fun together. Having been boarding together with him and Sneaky, i know he is great with kids... Haha

I get where this is coming from, and i agree that it probably isn't as bad as it looks, but it is WRONG and that is the problem, as a parent you should know better, and this i think did over step the mark...

If you looked at it a different way where the gather was pushy but supportive, and maybe holding him until he dropped in with the same resulting ouch from the kid, there would be none of this...

BUT

What he did, if he did to an adult, a stranger, anyone... Is an assault, and as such is illegal...!!!

He will get what he deserves i'm sure...


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

OK - so here are the issues with this:

- its not the fall he took, but the fall he could have taken. it would have been really easy for that kid to have fallen to the flat on his head. he didn't - so he's not hurt, but by kicking someone into a vert ramp you DO risk them going in dome first. 






- the moral outrage: yea, it sucks he did this. it could have been much worse than it was. he's a dick and he's making it so his kid won't trust him.

the problem comes with the viral lynch-mob flipping their collective shit. i guarantee you that most of the people up in arms over this have done stupid shit that they regret - maybe even in the course of raising their own kids... this viral outrage is a problem when shit like this leads to even crazier shit like people's kids being taken away from them and put into state care.

it does happen. people in the US have had their kids taken from them for the most retarded shit. something to think about.

if someone was there to beat the dad's ass onsite i'd be fine with that on some level... i dunno... no real easy answers here, but i hate the way this kind of shit blows up with the internet...


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

If he had done it to a stranger and that stranger had gotten up and beat his ass we'd probably all be cheering.

Do it to a kid who has no recourse at all and people defend the guy. I'm upset more for more the way he walks away with no concern than what he did. That said, I'm also willing to admit that for all we know he walked off and bought the kid an icecream and said he messed up.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

f00bar said:


> If he had done it to a stranger and that stranger had gotten up and beat his ass we'd probably all be cheering.
> 
> Do it to a kid who has no recourse at all and people defend the guy. I'm upset more for more the way he walks away with no concern than what he did. That said, I'm also willing to admit that for all we know he walked off and bought the kid an icecream and said he messed up.


how do you know hes walking away with no concern? what else should he have done, drop in the ramp? the only way hes really gonna see if his kid is alright is by walking down the steps. 

i dont know how he was walking done the steps either nor do i think what he did was right and maybe it was with no concern but you dont really know that just by watching the video.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> OK - so here are the issues with this:
> 
> -* its not the fall he took, but the fall he could have taken.* it would have been really easy for that kid to have fallen to the flat on his head. he didn't - so he's not hurt, but by kicking someone into a vert ramp you DO risk them going in dome first.
> 
> ...


Nailed it. I'm sure he's probably a decent dad most the time. But I absolutely would've bounced him off the pavement had I witnessed this. I don't think he should have his parental rights yanked, and the kid probably doesn't either. Hopefully a lesson is learned, and dad comes out of it a better father.



Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> how do you know hes walking away with no concern? what else should he have done, drop in the ramp? the only way hes really gonna see if his kid is alright is by walking down the steps.
> 
> i dont know how he was walking done the steps either nor do i think what he did was right and maybe it was with no concern but you dont really know that just by watching the video.


His body language makes it pretty clear, he's not heading down to check on the kid, he's walking away in disgust.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

5 years ago this would of been a non issue, apart from the fact that most people didn't video the social side of things was no way near what it is today...

And with the way things move now and some of the crazy shit caught on video at places like this, why would you even consider behaving in this manner...!!!

In London there is 1 cctv camera for every 3 or 4 people, and that does not take into account the amount of smart phones and people even riding bikes with action cameras...

You are in a caught on camera world now...!!! You can't say you didm;t see it coming... Haha


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Glad I backed up a page and read a few of the latest comments before posting my own. Shred's assessment is pretty spot on IMO. The kid could have easily pitched forward and broken his neck on the bottom. The fact that you can hear him doing that whinny "kid is scared or pissed" cry, he probably wasn't really hurt. But it could have gone very differently. 

Not excusing a douche move from dad, juss sayin' the kid doesn't sound injured, just scared. 

Locally there are two cases in the news of a father beating his 6 month old son into a coma, and now claiming he needs counseling. Another where a dead infant brought in to ER by parents with _severe_ burns to the bottoms of his feet. 

*Those* are the people I want to eviscerate and let the rats feed on their living guts!!

_This_ guys just your average, all too common, everyday clueless piece of shit.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

It's pretty simple really.............'tis to easy to reproduce.


----------

